# I am stunned by the responses on this thread.



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

My wife got pregnant with another man - Heart to Heart - monitor.co.ug

The responses blame this guy and pretty much tell him to deal with it. Am I the only one whose stomach turns reading this ?


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

It's a joke letter. When you're impotent, you don't need a medical exam to find out about it.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I'd like to contrast those responses with those he'd get here.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> It's a joke letter. When you're impotent, you don't need a medical exam to find out about it.


Looked like it to me as well.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I wonder if the author is perhaps confusing infertility w/ impotency. Then again, Mach may very well be right. Either way, the responses are complete bullsh*t.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> It's a joke letter. When you're impotent, you don't need a medical exam to find out about it.


yeah, its called "the flopmeister", "Mr Floppy"...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

"However, four months later, I heard rumours that I was not responsible for the pregnancy because I was impotent. I sought a health examination and it was true. "

That above is my favorite part. He heard rumours that he's impotent? Really? So some rumours mongers knew what his condition was but he did not know? So based on rumors of him being impotent he went to a doctor?????

I agree that this the webpage is some kind of joke.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah, he heard *rumours* from others that *he* was impotent !?!?

And the forum asked him to pray for a miracle!!!


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

manfromlamancha said:


> Yeah, he heard *rumours* from others that *he* was impotent !?!?
> 
> And the forum asked him to pray for a miracle!!!


And he shalt be HEALED Why do they even try to make that look real.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> "However, four months later, I heard rumours that I was not responsible for the pregnancy because I was impotent. I sought a health examination and it was true. "
> 
> That above is my favorite part. He heard rumours that he's impotent? Really? So some rumours mongers knew what his condition was but he did not know? So based on rumors of him being impotent he went to a doctor?????
> 
> I agree that this the webpage is some kind of joke.


Yeah, it's a joke. There's a lot o laugh about if you find out your wife had some other guys kid. Even bigger laugh if it happens twice with a different guy.:lol:


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Reminds me of a Texas A&M joke.

Q: Why did the Aggie wear a coat and tie to his vasectomy?

A: Well as he told his wife, “If you’re going to be impotent you damn sure better look impotent.”


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> "However, four months later, I heard rumours that I was not responsible for the pregnancy because I was impotent. I sought a health examination and it was true. "
> 
> That above is my favorite part. He heard rumours that he's impotent? Really? So some rumours mongers knew what his condition was but he did not know? So based on rumors of him being impotent he went to a doctor?????
> 
> I agree that this the webpage is some kind of joke.


Well, it might not be a joke. It seems to be a legit newspaper site based in Uganda, hence the .co.uk we extension.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

wmn1 said:


> My wife got pregnant with another man - Heart to Heart - monitor.co.ug
> 
> *The responses blame this guy and pretty much tell him to deal with it.* Am I the only one whose stomach turns reading this ?


So said the people that aren't worthy to be in a committed relationship with anyone.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> It's a joke letter. When you're impotent, you don't need a medical exam to find out about it.


Maybe he meant Important...


----------

